# GCC Great Cut Software not opening! Help



## Georgielou

Hi folks,
We've just upgraded to GCC EXPERT 24 cutter and have installed Great Cut software onto the laptop. The shortcut is on the Desktop, all drivers installed and computer recognises the cutter. However, I cannot open the Great Cut program!! It attempts to load for about 10 secs (loading icon appears), then nothing. 
Can't seem to find any troubleshooting help on this, and have gone over the install set-up instructions a few times. Might be missing something really simple, but I can't find it!
Could it be compatibility problem? Or computer problem?
Please help!! 
Thank heaps.


----------



## GraphicsSolution

Did you do the online registration. I had to register online with the gcc club and submit my serial number. Then they emailed me my activation code.


----------



## Georgielou

Hi, thanks for replying! Yes we did that, and received the code. We haven't been able to even enter the code as the program won't open. I know my previous software needed a dongle to operate,but Great Cut doesn't require this, right?


----------



## GHEENEE1

Georgie, if I understand, sounds like your trying to install Greatcut on a desktop and a laptop. I think you would need a multi user license.


----------



## JimboG

I had the same problem with Great Cut. My computer that it was originally on died and a couple of months ago, i reinstalled it, and they gave me a 30 day code and I registered again and I never did receive a new code. I had to have my cutter working, so I am just printing straight out of CorelDraw and really works better then using their software.


----------



## Georgielou

Hi! No, I was referring to the desktop on my laptop. Not 2 separate computers. But thanks for your reply!


----------



## Georgielou

JimboG said:


> I had the same problem with Great Cut. My computer that it was originally on died and a couple of months ago, i reinstalled it, and they gave me a 30 day code and I registered again and I never did receive a new code. I had to have my cutter working, so I am just printing straight out of CorelDraw and really works better then using their software.


Yes, its taken me some time to get it going, but I've now got it working. Even my supplier couldn't offer much help, but he also suggested cutting straight from CorelDraw. At the moment, I'm going ok with Great Cut. Lots of trial and error going on over here! Ha ha!


----------



## Blue92

When we licensed Great Cut they sent (If I remember correctly) an ECF file.

It installed the license by double clicking it and enabled Great Cut.


----------

